# Сравнительная эффективность мануальной терапии и блокад



## Николай Николаевич (20 Ноя 2016)

Symptomatic magnetic resonance imaging-confirmed lumbar disk herniation patients: a comparative effectiveness prospective observational study of 2 age- and sex-matched cohorts treated with either high-velocity, low-amplitude spinal manipulative therapy or imaging-guided lumbar nerve root injections. Peterson CK, Leemann S, Lechmann M, Pfirrmann CW, Hodler J, Humphreys BK. Professor, Departments of Chiropractic and Radiology, Orthopaedic University Hospital Balgrist, Zürich, Switzerland *Симптоматическая межпозвоночная грыжа поясничного отдела позвоночника, подтвержденная магнитно-резонансной томографией: сравнительная эффективность проспективного обсервационного исследования двух когорт, разделенных по полу и возрасту, проходящих лечение с помощью быстродействующей низкоамплитудной мануальной терапии или инъекций в нервный корешок поясничного отдела позвоночника при постоянном МРТ-контроле

Было проведено исследование по лечению межпозвоночной грыжи поясничного отдела позвоночника мануальной терапией или введением медикаментозных средств. В течение месяца большинство пациентов почувствовали улучшение, причем разницы в применении мануальной терапии или медикаментозных средств обнаружено не было. Однако, по многочисленным данным именно у такого процента пациентов (70%) снижение болевых ощущений при межпозвонковых грыжах проходило в течение месяца после обострения при сохранении подвижного образа жизни. Вполне возможно, что ни тот, ни другой метод не обладал такой эффективностью. В статье не указан процент пациентов, которым стало хуже. Факт уменьшения межпозвоночной грыжи по данным МРТ также не был озвучен.
*
*Краткое содержание*

Цели исследования: целью этого исследования является сравнение болевой симптоматики и общего улучшения пациентов с симптоматической грыжей поясничного отдела позвоночника, подтвержденной МРТ-исследованием, проходящих лечение с помощью или быстродействующей и низкоамплитудной мануальной терапии, или инъекций в нервный корешок (ИНК).

*Методы исследования:*
Это проспективное когортное исследование со сравнением эффективности включало 102 пациента, разделенных по полу и возрасту, лечившихся с помощью мануальной терапии и ИНК. Числовая шкала боли (ЧШБ) измерена до лечения. Через месяц после лечения были оценены текущий уровень боли и общее улучшение при использовании шкалы общего впечатления от изменений. Пропорция пациентов, чье состояние улучшилось или ухудшилось была просчитана для каждого вида лечения. Сравнение баллов по ЧШБ до лечения и через месяц после лечения было проведено с помощью непарного t-теста. Также было проведено сравнение улучшений между группами при использовании X(2)-теста. Было вычислено отношение шансов с 95%-ым доверительным интервалом. Были вычислены средние затраты для каждого типа лечения.

*Результаты исследования:*
Не было найдено никаких существенных различий между двумя группами. Об улучшении говорили в 76,5% случаев в группе мануальной терапии и в 62,7% в ИНК-группе. Обе группы продемонстрировали значительной снижение баллов по ЧШБ на первом месяце после лечения (P = ,0001). Средняя стоимость лечения мануальной терапией мсоставила 533,77 швейцарских франков (US $558,75), а с помощью ИНК - 697 швейцарских франков (US $729,61).

*Заключение:*
Большинство ИНК-пациентов и пациентов, проходивших мануальную терапию с корешковой болью в поясничном отделе позвоночника и подтвержденной с помощью МРТ симптоматической межпозвонковой грыжей говорили о значительном и клинически зафиксированном снижении уровня боли и увеличении общей удовлетворенности от лечения. Значительной разницы между результатами лечения межпозвоночной грыжи в двух группах обнаружено не было. Что касается средней стоимости лечения, то мануальная терапия были слегка дешевле.


----------

